# Planes



## Kenyon (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey everyone, I need some advice. I salvaged these planes from my Papa's workshop (among other things). I was just wondering what maintenance I need to re-furbish these. There is a little rust sporadically but overall they are still solid and should be good planes. I know Stanley makes stuff to last and my granddad always valued good quality so as a new woodworker I'm happy to take his mantle and use these rather than buy new ones. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Both can be restored to be good usable planes. There are lots of blog entries on the site as to how to restore the planes. In addition to restoring them, you will need to learn how to sharpen the blades and set them for use.

You can check my blog for info I compiled on restoring planes….
http://lumberjocks.com/WayneC/blog/series/40

I am sure others will see this and respond. I would recommend a product called EvapoRust for removal of the rust on your planes and to get started with sharpening a method called scary sharp. Searching the site or google will turn up a bunch of info on both items.

For example - Before



After


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Kenyon,
Nice score. Those will be beautiful planes once restored. The best part is that they are part of your family. I usually dislike it when people tell you to do a search when asking for advise but it is the most appropriate answer in this situation. Just search - plane restoration and you will find hours and hours of helpful reading on this topic. It is just a huge topic to address.

You call that sporadic rust?

It would be great if you can take pics along the way because we all like to watch hand planes come back to life and can follow along to give any feedback you want.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Let me add that one of the first questions that folks have concerning vintage planes is: how old is it? I can't tell form your pics but this site will help you get an idea…..

www.RexMill.com/


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

+1 what Wayne said about EvapoRust. It is one of the few products I have used that completely lives up to its claims.

Take the entire plane apart and give the metal parts a bath for 24 hours. Take it out, wash with water and a scouring pad, and poof, before your very eyes a new plane will appear.

Just don't forget to immediately dry and spray with WD-40 to stop further rusting. Otherwise, you will see rust appear before you eyes.


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

With a bit of cleaning, I hope that it turns out as nice as my new to me Stanley No.3. I have changed the blade and chipbreaker for a Quangsheng combo, thick and sharp. As well as replacing the handle and tote with my own Bubinga replacements.
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Woodwork%20Planes/P1010840.jpg
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Woodwork%20Planes/P1010839.jpg


----------



## Kenyon (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. From what I can tell, it's a Stanley No. 4 and it was probably from the 50's or 60's. I'm going to try and soak it in some Evaporust and try to get it nice a new again. I'll post some pictures during/after as I go along.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I used Waynes instructions for my first restore. I've probably done about 50 since. I'd recommend you read his, and then if you need further I've got some well. A couple of notes, for the chrome cap, evapo-rust works best over the other methods, but if the chrome starts to peel, you'll probably be best ro just wire brush it off. I like the natural metal look better anyhow, but thats a personal preferance.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

Wayne … I believe your blog for restoring planes should be included in the new "Classes" tab.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'd agree with that!


----------



## layne (Aug 31, 2011)

I restore Stanleys for a living. Stop by my site if you would like to see some of my work. I run a little shop called Cajun Handplanes in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. I specialize in the restoration, tuning and hand engraving of Stanley and other model planes. Feel free to contact me and I can give you a quote on restoration. I can even engrave a small rememberance or dedication to your grandfather. Heirlooms like this are my favorite projects to work on. 
Stop by my site if you would like to see more of my work.
Layne Zuelke
www.cajunhandplanes.com


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Layne, you have some beautiful work there. I've added your link to my reference site, I hope thats OK?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Layne,
Your work is awesome. As a LSU alum I would love to have you customize one of my planes. It would mean a lot to me. However, at this time I am still accumulating the basic set of planes. Currently, I don't possess a plane that is worth your effort. Some day, soon.


----------

